# Which 32" LCD television?



## vikramk (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

I plan to buy a 32" LCD television this weekend and need your advice. I would like to choose the one with the best price/performance ratio, not the cheapest or the most expensive. Which one, and how much? (Mumbai)

Other points:
1. Must be wall mountable
2. I'm not planning to use it as a monitor so best price/TV performance ratio

Mods, apologies if this is in the wrong section but had found another television query here while searching. Please relocate if necessary.

Vikram


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 5, 2007)

samsung  the best  in the classs  go  only for samsung


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 5, 2007)

The best way to check this is about options and most importantly View.
One of a friend bought 40" LCD TV SAMSUNG.
He compared it with SONY & it has a better picture quality than SONY.
The other thing is HDMI port,max resolution,brightness and looks etc.
One of the most important is HDMI port. Now days the graphics cards also provide HDMI ports which also gives 5.1 channel sound which is not present in DVI port and i m sure if u gonna watch TV then u will hook on to TATA SKY ot Disk TV other wise there is no point of having the LCD TV.

Over all go for SAMSUNG


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 6, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> The best way to check this is about options and most importantly View.
> One of a friend bought 40" LCD TV SAMSUNG.
> He compared it with SONY & it has a better picture quality than SONY.
> The other thing is HDMI port,max resolution,brightness and looks etc.
> ...



Hah, friend just send me that model no of SAMSUNG LCD TV which produce better picture quality than SONY BRAVIA. No way man.........

Check the review of Sony Bravia KLV-V32A10 LCD television on
*www.cnet.com.au/tvs/lcd/0,239035307,240057162,00.htm
Also check the user review at this site. It shows comparision of Bravia with SAMSUNG. Except my friend keith no one finds SAMSUNG Better than SONY.

Sony has shown the world that is the best at electronics with the outsanding bravia range.


----------



## entrana (Jul 7, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Hah, friend just send me that model no of SAMSUNG LCD TV which produce better picture quality than SONY BRAVIA. No way man.........
> 
> Check the review of Sony Bravia KLV-V32A10 LCD television on
> *www.cnet.com.au/tvs/lcd/0,239035307,240057162,00.htm
> ...


agreed man
i went to this shop i was thinking hell ill buy samsung lcd 26 inch when i sstep inside but they showed me in terms of sound and picture, that sony truly is the best go to the shop and see the difference yourself dont ask it here these are called opinions


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 7, 2007)

Samsung ...... worth ur money ... I have and enjoy every moment on it ! Sony is somehow priced at a premium ..... its round 10k+ to the other brands in the market and theres not much difference ... if you end up in a shop where they bias Sony more u'll find out that they connect the HD Drive (similar rack mounted unit with a build in Hdd which has pre recorded HD content (720p) on it ) only to the sony and others play normal content . Currently as HD in India is still  dream , ask them to play normal Tv (like tata sky) ..... all brands look the same then .... as samsung has the best design .. i went for it .

Check for yourself ... take the remote of both Tv's in hand , play the same content on both (sony / samsung) u'll find out for urself (check the video controls +adjustment is necessary) ... Samsung , Lg , Philips , sharp 26" priced at 32k  ... Sony 26" priced at 50k !!!!!!! Certainly Not worth the 18k extra


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 7, 2007)

My friend bought 40" for 120K and it comes with a free TATA SKY connection and a free HD player and lots of goodies.The SONY one was 135K straight ( no goddies) but the SAMSUNG picture quality was excellent compared to SONY.
But i gotta say this that SONY TV(CRT) are better than SAMSUNG but not in LCD.
I have seen that in Gurgaon.

Another thing is if u wanna buy an LCD TV blindfolded then go for SONY but when it comes to picture quality i saw them side by side the SAMSUNG was better.
Rest u have to decide.
Go check it out yourself!


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 7, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> My friend bought 40" for 120K and it comes with a free TATA SKY connection and a free HD player and lots of goodies.The SONY one was 135K straight ( no goddies) but the SAMSUNG picture quality was excellent compared to SONY.
> But i gotta say this that SONY TV(CRT) are better than SAMSUNG but not in LCD.
> I have seen that in Gurgaon.
> 
> ...



CRT or LCD or PLASMA any thing you take..... SAMSUNG Can't beat SONY.
You are rating SAMSUNG higher than SONY in that area which is the strongest point of SONY, means picture quality. Again no way man......

SAMSUNG are cheap and stylish... that's true.......
But in picture quality SONY is far ahead than SAMSUNG........
And as far as the matter concern abt input method..... SONY BRAVIA has with 3 series A, V & S with different input features. Pick as per your requirement. The highest series has FULL-HD Output.


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 8, 2007)

^^^ Dude ... there are tonnes of HDTV in my family , i've seen a lot of em from FULL HD (1920*1024) to Normal HD ready ...... in terms of value for money Samsung RULESS ... absolute no comparison with sony , SONY is a BIG let off under the price bar .... for the same quality they ask u to pay 18k extra ???? I've had signature collection DVD's played on all these tv's and samsung rules , also DONT compare a FULL HD and a Half HD (HD ready) tv's , the samsung bordeux are also nice computer monitors whereas the SONY S & V series are absolute terrible as monitors .. the X is outstanding ... get it if you have the dope ! With a secret note .. dealers promote Sony because of bigger profits as compared to others .

If you still think Sony is better then Samsung .. do a simple test ... goto a shop (prefered proper and big dealer ... variety) ..ask him to place sony and a samsung next to each other , make him remove the HDMI input from behind sony and disconnect the HD Drive (looks like a DVD player and has a built in Hard Drive <<--- this is the device which makes a layman think SONY is better ) ... take down contrast , brightness , etc of both tv's down to 50% , play a signature collection DVD (gurantees quality .... will fetch u round $50/- for the disc .. check amazon) ...play around till u get optimal ..... then c for yourself ..... and then post back . Also make sure the player si also the same !


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 8, 2007)

thrash_metal said:
			
		

> If you still think Sony is better then Samsung .. do a simple test ... goto a shop (prefered proper and big dealer ... variety) ..ask him to place sony and a samsung next to each other , make him remove the HDMI input from behind sony and disconnect the HD Drive (looks like a DVD player and has a built in Hard Drive <<--- this is the device which makes a layman think SONY is better ) ... take down contrast , brightness , etc of both tv's down to 50% , play a signature collection DVD (gurantees quality .... will fetch u round $50/- for the disc .. check amazon) ...play around till u get optimal ..... then c for yourself ..... and then post back . Also make sure the player si also the same !



I 've already done that....... after that I've posted above thread. 
What I find....
SONY produce better & vivid colors than samsung.
SONY produce better black color.
SONY is best in moving pictute responce... Samsung is worst in this area.

Check another openion 
*forums.prophecy.co.za/f76/samsung-la32r71-32-lcd-vs-sony-bravia-klv-v32a10-my-review-26890/


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 8, 2007)

Whatever !!!!! 

Final sum up from me .. If its a FULL HD (1920*1024) ... no comparison with the Sony X series ... rules .. close eyes and buy ...... Half HD .. Sony is just making moe money . The S & V series are not upto the mark .. S being the lower end .... colour reproduction and contrast is decent ..... connect a XBox / PL3 ... not that great , as a PC monitor (XfX GeForce 7950) ... S is horrible and V is okey ... the V and other brands have the same level (a +-5 up down) ... so value for money & design comes in .... samsung wins . I'm saying this as i've done a lot of testing on these displays .. the only type of disply I havent seen is a DLP !! 

*www.sony.co.in/productdetails.do?prod_id=1016 <<-- ownage get this and rule the world ! Its really though to get me out of the room once i start watching on this !

*www.samsung.com/in/products/tv/lcdtv/bordeaux/index.asp <<- value for money wins HD ready .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 8, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> CRT or LCD or PLASMA any thing you take..... SAMSUNG Can't beat SONY.
> You are rating SAMSUNG higher than SONY in that area which is the strongest point of SONY, means picture quality. Again no way man......
> 
> SAMSUNG are cheap and stylish... that's true.......
> ...



Dude i am talking is about *value for money*!
If u got enough money to dump then buy an I-MAX theater.
According to me SAMSUNG was having a better picture compared to SONY(not sure about the model no. but *THRASH_METAL* has already explained the difference).


----------



## vikramk (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the recommendations - was leaning towards the Samsung myself (because of the price/performance ratio - can't justify to myself the Sony premium) but finally ended up buying a Philips 32TA1600 today - picture quality seemed good and Vijay Sales in Mumbai kicked in a Philips HT3105 home theatre free with it. Total cost Rs. 45K.

Vikram


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheers... Tc of it...


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 9, 2007)

@Vikram

Good deal ... congratz !


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 9, 2007)

vikramk said:
			
		

> Finally ended up buying a Philips 32TA1600 today - picture quality seemed good and Vijay Sales in Mumbai kicked in a Philips HT3105 home theatre free with it. Total cost Rs. 45K.
> Vikram



Good man......


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 9, 2007)

ok guys, i have written a small post regarding hdtv resolutions .........

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62510

hope it helps new buyers.........


----------



## vikramk (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Vivek, useful information; shall definitely keep that in mind when I'm buying my next TV after HDTV content comes to India; for the moment though, I am very happy with my purchase - like I said, I only intend to watch TV / the usual DVDs on it.

It may be useful for other members who want future-proof TVs to know which TVs currently available in India measure up to full HDTV standards (apart from the Sony X series mentioned by thrash)


----------



## amit_pune (Aug 2, 2007)

*use of lcd tv as a monitor*

Hi,

this is my first post.
I plan to buy a  samsung 26" LCD television and  need your advice. 
I'm planning to use it as a monitor so..  is this is a good idea?
i mean does it really helps ..to read pdf/docs or do coding? 

thaks in advance.
Amit


----------



## thrash_metal (Aug 2, 2007)

DONT !!!! I have that and I've tried that ... my eyes cry from the torture that follows then !! If you do then atleast keep quite some distance between urself and the monitor !


----------



## nitingujarathi (Jan 26, 2009)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> ok guys, i have written a small post regarding hdtv resolutions .........
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62510
> 
> hope it helps new buyers.........


 

Thank u very much.
It is a very informative article


----------

